# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  The Scorpion King 3 Battle for Redemption 2012 BRRip

## huong121

The Scorpion King 3 Battle for Redemption 2012 BRRip



<<<<< Info >>>>>


```
Imdb Link          : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1781896/
Ratings            : (voting begins after release)
Genre              :  Action | Adventure | Fantasy
Cast Summary       : Victor Webster, Ron Perlman and Billy Zane
Runtime            : 1 hour, 45 minutes
```

<<<<< SCREENSHOT >>>>>





<<<<< Download >>>>>


```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/Nr3zTY0/The.Scorpion.King.3.Battle.for.Redemption.2012.BRRip.XviD-3LT0N.avi
```

----------

